# Any inside info on Springs villas?



## KINGY2110 (Oct 19, 2010)

Just on way back to LOndon following flying visit to Dubai. Have to say that it has been a fruitful trip in that we've decided high rises aren't for us. 

We have identified Springs as an affordable villa area that seems close to beach and entertainment. Does anyone live in the vicinity? And if so would they mind giving a warts and all, pros and cons, view on life in that area? 

Many thanks


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

KINGY2110 said:


> Just on way back to LOndon following flying visit to Dubai. Have to say that it has been a fruitful trip in that we've decided high rises aren't for us.
> 
> We have identified Springs as an affordable villa area that seems close to beach and entertainment. Does anyone live in the vicinity? And if so would they mind giving a warts and all, pros and cons, view on life in that area?
> 
> Many thanks


Hi Kingy,

Welcome to Dubai, my cents worth on springs

Pro's 
- Affordable mid range villas,
- easy for access to Sheik zayed road.
- good for schools (Dubai Bristish School, emirates international, regent)
- close to 3 small shopping centres (spinneys, Choitram, some restaurants)
- Springs 1/2 side no roadworks. 
- Very quiet at night
- Very private
- good for small families
- nice green areas
- Private garden
- Marina mall, Mall of the emirates and Ibn Buttuto mall all only 10mins
- 3 huge cimemas, food courts, ski dubai all close at hand

Cons
- Roadworks on the far side of Springs 3 + seem to go on forever.
- Villas arent huge, we had to get rid of a fair ammount of furniture
- Some villas are a little dated
- Sterile area, not much of a community feel 
-Difficult to meet people (check out what neighbours you have)
- Some maintance issues (A/C and drains)
- No bars in walking vicinity
-Taxis seem to have dissapeared (if you pre order via RTA its ok)
- Swimming pools (in our seem to be the sole use of maids and there charges.

Overall if you have a family and you plan to use the schools locally it would be a good choice. We are happy here, found some decent bars in Tecom and media city so no further than 10 mins, beach is 15 mins away, mall of the emirates 10 mins.

Generally for us Springs was the right choice, when my contract is up and due to some persistent A/C issues we may move but will still look at Springs. My kids can walk to school, my wife doesnt drive so thats perfect. There are school buses avaialble, howvere when i was quoted the fees, i thought i was buying the bus, as the fees were extortianate .

Some more friends would be nice welcome and a slightly larger villa to house us and it life would be good.But cant fault the location for entertainment. For me its a balancing act between, kids being close to school, quality of life and being close to good amenties and an established community, only you will know whats best for you and yours.

Good luck.


----------



## KINGY2110 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks Laowei,

Looks like I can lease a 3 BR for approx 100-120,000. When it says Springs 15 or Springs 10 what is the number referring to? Are there 'better' numbers to look for? 

Also seems to be some places available on 'The Greens' is this comparable? Meadows and Mirabella are also mentioned, is their a hierarchy in terms of the best areas.

Arabian Ranches also looks quite nice online, do you know anything about that area?

Thanks for your fantastic help.


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

KINGY2110 said:


> Thanks Laowei,
> 
> Looks like I can lease a 3 BR for approx 100-120,000. When it says Springs 15 or Springs 10 what is the number referring to? Are there 'better' numbers to look for?
> 
> ...


The Greens is apartments mostly. Its also a good area to live in and very near to Springs.

Springs and Meadows are located more or less next to each other - intermixed in some areas. Dont know about Mirabella but Meadows are much bigger villas than springs and a lot more expensive. Expect to pay 200k+ for 3-4 bedrooms in Meadows. 

Arabian Ranches has villas in the same price range / size in the Meadows however Ranches is a bit further away - accessible via Emirates Road.


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

Laowei said:


> Hi Kingy,
> 
> Welcome to Dubai, my cents worth on springs
> 
> ...


Excellent summary!

Springs 1 best. Springs 2 very close but not as polished.

Then come the rest and it depends on where you work, school and if you need a community pool within short walking distance

You can see the pools etc at Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Luck to you.


----------

